# Acid Roam Cigar Review - Best Cigar To give to a NOOB!!!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

If you read most of this cigar's lower ratings they are from people saying that this cigar is too mild. I totally agree this cigar is really mild...

Read the full review here: Acid Roam Cigar Review - Best Cigar To give to a NOOB!!!


----------

